# Landmaster WIP



## Xenodyssey

Hi All

I've finally started my Landmaster model after sketching it to 1/72 scale based on photos and screen grabs.

I've just made the wheel units so far, just starting to cut out the parts for the base. I plan to do a full interior, including a bike. 

BTW the wheels came from two Airfix Saracen APC kits.


----------



## Bobj812

Looking forward to seeing this develop.


----------



## btbrush

Back in the 80s, a friend of mine and I were cruising up the Hollywood Freeway and off to the side we spotted the Landmaster parked halfway up a hill. We swung over to find it parked in front of Jeffrie's Studios storage building. Sadly in disrepair. If any of you are out in LA maybe you could do a little searching to see if it's still there or what happened to it. IF you find it, be sure to take pictures and include a striped ruler in each shot. Would love to build it in 1/35.


----------



## falcondesigns

btbrush said:


> Back in the 80s, a friend of mine and I were cruising up the Hollywood Freeway and off to the side we spotted the Landmaster parked halfway up a hill. We swung over to find it parked in front of Jeffrie's Studios storage building. Sadly in disrepair. If any of you are out in LA maybe you could do a little searching to see if it's still there or what happened to it. IF you find it, be sure to take pictures and include a striped ruler in each shot. Would love to build it in 1/35.


The Landmaster was sold and refurbished,and is on the Hot Rod circuit,I saw it at the Cow Palace in S.F. about five years ago 

P.S. That was the studio and garage of Dean.


----------



## Bobj812

I may have been one of the very first fans of the Landmaster back in the day: my dad worked with the man who owned the land in Borrego Springs where the Air Force base set was filmed. While I didn't get to see them film any of the movie there, I did get to visit the set in May or so of '76 after filming was completed there. Left behind in the hanger set were blueprints of the buildings - and of the Landmaster: not sure what those actually were - they were only of the front end of the vehicle, and if I recall, only a side view. I kept them for years. Sadly, they got left behind in my parents house when they moved, and it's doubtful they survived new owners I'm guessing.
Here's one of the pics taken from my visit of the set:


----------



## Hunch

Cool stuff.:dude:


----------



## Moonman27

Sweeet! I always wanted a model of that thing,and the Ark II. Great start there! Graph paper really comes in handy for rough layout. :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey

Here are some more WIP Photos:

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/LandmasterWIP002.jpg

I decided to start from the base up after making the wheel sets, then do the wheel wells and then build up the sides from there. I found I had to reinforce the well sides to add to the area the glue could hold.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/LandmasterWIP002B.jpg

I've built the rear ramp and it's hinges as well as adding it later would have been problematical. Once I have the vertical sides added I go back and add the interior details. Then put the top on, hopefully it will all fit!

I agree, great stuff that graph paper...And yes I've though of doing the Ark II as well.

Since I've been re-reading my Tom Strong comics though I'd like to do his Hypersaucer next. Nice design.


----------



## Xenodyssey

Another update. Sides are up. Next step will be the interior. I'll be adding the bunks, shower recess, tables/kitchen and cockpit area. Re-watching the last 1/4 of the movie was a big help as that is when the rear half of the Landmaster is revealed during the standoff with the WWW3 survivors in the desert.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/LandmasterWIP003A.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/LandmasterWIP003B.jpg


----------



## silverknight1944

*1/7 scale landmaster*

Hi to all from Australia, I decided to join up and see what I can learn and maybe help somebody with other ideas. I am currently modelling in 1/6 to 1/8 models both in RC and live diesel railroad locomotives and rolling stock and adding my RC models as freight on flatcars for displays as well as give rides to families and my club. 

I have a background in air force avionics and electronics as well as metal fabrication as I build my trains from the ground up then add electronics, audio and video to enhance the models.

I am also trying to put together drawings to build a 1/7 scale model of the Landmaster vehicle from Damnation Alley movie from the 70's and am looking for assistance from anybody who can help and maybe I can help in return. I'm working on using the wheels from a RC monster beetle kit as they will be close enough to scale. The actual model would end up 5ft long x 20" high x 18" wide.


----------



## btbrush

Horey Morey, this I gotta see. Monsters in Motion has a 1/35 Landmaster you could use to scale up. What are you using to power your beast? Will it be articulated (bend in the middle)? Can't wait to see how you handle the gearing of the wheel arrangements. Oh, and welcome silverknight. You're gonna love it here.


----------



## Xenodyssey

I've been doing mine based on lots of screengrabs from the movie and the plans I drew up and then deviated from. I did find that the current actual prop whose photos you'll find on the net has been changed from the version used in the movie. Especially the intakes situated above the front wheel wells. The movie intakes are a lot shorter.

Do you plan to have much of an interior?


----------



## Xenodyssey

JUst another update showing the interior. I'm almost ready to paint the inside, then move back to working on the exterior, trim the wheel wells, add the covers and trim and the rest of the work.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/LandmasterWIP004.jpg

Yes, there is a kitchen sink. And bunks and the shower...


----------



## falcondesigns

btbrush said:


> Horey Morey, this I gotta see. Monsters in Motion has a 1/35 Landmaster you could use to scale up. What are you using to power your beast? Will it be articulated (bend in the middle)? Can't wait to see how you handle the gearing of the wheel arrangements. Oh, and welcome silverknight. You're gonna love it here.


Hey Bruce,I had that MIM kit,sadly no more.....it was nice.


----------



## btbrush

How big is yours, Alex? I mean, how big was the 1/35 Landmaster?


----------



## falcondesigns

btbrush said:


> How big is yours, Alex? I mean, how big was the 1/35 Landmaster?


A little less than two feet IIRC.


----------



## Hunch

Xenodyssey said:


> JUst another update showing the interior. I'm almost ready to paint the inside, then move back to working on the exterior, trim the wheel wells, add the covers and trim and the rest of the work.
> 
> Yes, there is a kitchen sink. And bunks and the shower...


Hey, nice scratch on the interior! Coming along great and gonna look even better when you get the outside body done!:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey

Just a quick update. Main body done, yesterday I was working on the missile launcher and I decided this morning to do a test fit f the wheel assemblies. Next I think I'll make the outer wheel supports and replace one of the wheel assemblies as it's too crooked.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/LandmasterWIP005.jpg


----------



## silverknight1944

*Landmaster measurements*

Hi All,
I found an article that says the Landmaster was 35ft long, 10ft 7" wide and 11ft 10.5" high and weighed 11 ton. I have accumulated a heap of pics and now steadily redrawing it so that my model will end up 5ft long x 18" wide and 20" high and capable of R/C with sound effects.


----------



## Xenodyssey

I'm looking forward to seeing your version.

Will you be making it out of plastic/wood or milling the parts out of metal? For me, the hardest thing to make was those tri-axels. Took me three tries to get a decent template.



silverknight1944 said:


> Hi All,
> I found an article that says the Landmaster was 35ft long, 10ft 7" wide and 11ft 10.5" high and weighed 11 ton. I have accumulated a heap of pics and now steadily redrawing it so that my model will end up 5ft long x 18" wide and 20" high and capable of R/C with sound effects.


----------



## Chrisisall

Xeno, GRRRREEEEEAAAAT work, man!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey

Thanks heaps. Have to admit it's not the straightest model I've built. Just could not get it true. I think I will need to give it another go in the future. However getting closer to getting it finished. I really need now to just add the guns at the front, and the windscreen windows and frame.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/LandmasterWIP006A.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/LandmasterWIP006B.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/LandmasterWIP006C.jpg

It's certainly been a learning experience in getting the various shapes put together.


----------



## silverknight1944

*1/8 scale landmaster*

I am starting with the wheel assemblies using Tamiya Monster Beetle wheels as they are about correct scale size, the body will probably be aluminium with the motor drives mounted under the floors, the chassis will be steered by R/C servos, the motors controlled with servo speed controllers with sound effects tied in to vary the sound of the V8 motor, Rocket pods could be motorized as well with machine gun sounds and lights in the barrels of them. As I have over 30 years involved with electronics thats where I gain more fun. I also have fun designing and build in this large scale as I do with my ride on model trains. My landmaster will also be a load on an 8ft flatcar in my train along with a similar scale R/C tank. Once I progress further with my drawings I'll post them here with my meaqsurements so others can get a better idea.


----------



## Xenodyssey

Thanks.

I would be really interested in how you create the drive train for it. Sitting down and drawing up my little 1/72 model I wanted to have a much as possible moveable and found I could get both the wheels to revolve around the centre axel as well as move themselves but I found it hard to imagine how power was transferred to each wheel in the real vehicle - unless they cheated somehow and had power only going to wheels which didn't revolve round the centre. IE a half and half solution.



silverknight1944 said:


> I am starting with the wheel assemblies using Tamiya Monster Beetle wheels as they are about correct scale size, the body will probably be aluminium with the motor drives mounted under the floors, the chassis will be steered by R/C servos, the motors controlled with servo speed controllers with sound effects tied in to vary the sound of the V8 motor, Rocket pods could be motorized as well with machine gun sounds and lights in the barrels of them. As I have over 30 years involved with electronics thats where I gain more fun. I also have fun designing and build in this large scale as I do with my ride on model trains. My landmaster will also be a load on an 8ft flatcar in my train along with a similar scale R/C tank. Once I progress further with my drawings I'll post them here with my meaqsurements so others can get a better idea.


----------



## Xenodyssey

Another update. Nearly ready to paint, just need to do touchups and some filling of small gaps.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/LandmasterWIP007A.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/LandmasterWIP007B.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/LandmasterWIP007C.jpg


----------



## Daikaiju1

Wow, that's really looking good!


----------



## Fozzie

Xenodyssey said:


> Another update. Nearly ready to paint, just need to do touchups and some filling of small gaps.
> http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/LandmasterWIP007C.jpg


That's looking really good. I remember the vehicle (if not the movie) quite fondly. You've done quite a good job with it! Very impressive. Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey

Here is the completed Landmaster V1.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/LandmasterFront.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/LandmasterTop.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/LandmasterRear.jpg

If there is a version 2 I'll be making it 20% wider, this one is way too narrow. And I'll try a slightly different construction method so I can keep it truer. Anyway there are lots of other things I want to scratch build in the meantime.


----------



## Bobj812

Good job man! Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## cozmo

Looks good man.

It may be a bit too narrow, but it is unique.

Finding something to use for wheels is the hardest part. Except for figuring out how to articulate it...and what to make the apron out of if you do articulate it...


----------



## Xenodyssey

I actually did consider articulating it. We have Bendy buses in Sydney and I could have used them for reference in terms of the joint. The joint would have been fragile though, at least at the scale I was working at. For the covering I would have probably used cotton "rubberized" with white glue or something similiar.


----------



## cozmo

Every easy to think of way is to fragile, or has to much play in the joint (tongue & pin, hook and loop, ball and socket). Until I tried a spring as a connecter. The spring works very well.

That leads to the next problem, the apron. I don't think white glue would be flexible enough. I tried liquid latex over cheesecloth, no joy. Maybe a piece of nylon stocking with latex, or silicone might work.

Just another hurdle in this quest.


----------



## btbrush

I wonder if you could sculpt a form for the billows, use a mold release like liquid latex then paint it with Dip It, the stuff you use to coat the end of pliers and such. Or that spray coating the guy on the TV commercials uses to seal the screen door boat.


----------



## Xenodyssey

I do work for a fabric importer. I'll see just what might be available.


----------



## cozmo

Y'all are on to something.

A bellows type skirt won't look right though.

Dip-it, the spray coating and most other one-part liquid coverings are to thick and not elastic enough. Especially at that scale. Not counting the missile launcher or side sponsons, at 1/72 the Landmaster is ~45 mm high X ~35mm wide. Not a lot of thickness to work with. 

The skirt on the prototype was the weak part of the vehicle. It will be the same on the model. I went round-and-round on whether it would even be possible to do at that scale. Using the latex from a glove, or balloon won't last. Those, and silicone, would need to be secured to a piece of styrene with latex, or silicone.

An elastic fabric would be best, But I never found one thin enough to look right in that scale. It would only have to stretch in one direction and could be covered with latex or silicone.


----------



## Xenodyssey

A bit of a followup about the fabrics. I had a look at what was available. Most of the stretch fabrics were only 5% spandex so while they had give in them it might not be enough. Many of them had out of scale thread size. One or two did have small, barely discernable threads but would be too translucent.

I'm not thinking of fabrics that are mainly spandex. I do have a sample of the best I've seen so far and will scan/photograph it today.


----------



## nostromorolls

*We all start somewhere...*

and learn...

You have inspired me BIG TIME to tackle My Landmaster. Mine is longer, and a bit wider...also wanted to change a bit on the front and then Detail it up to modern standards.

To the Gent starting the Big Build!!! Sir, all the power to you! So looking forward to seeing updates!!!

Meet my 1/20 scale ATTEMPT!


----------



## Chrisisall

Awesome.


----------



## Xenodyssey

Can't wait to see more and thanks. I haven't done a scratch build for over a year now.



nostromorolls said:


> and learn...
> 
> You have inspired me BIG TIME to tackle My Landmaster. Mine is longer, and a bit wider...also wanted to change a bit on the front and then Detail it up to modern standards.
> 
> To the Gent starting the Big Build!!! Sir, all the power to you! So looking forward to seeing updates!!!
> 
> Meet my 1/20 scale ATTEMPT!


----------



## nostromorolls

*Landmaster...continues*

Got more done, haven't uploaded pics yet...will do so over the next few days!

Started doing the Armour plating I have in mind...only .030 plastic

also discovered that 1/8 brass tubing is not enough for Axel s for this thing...bent the front ones tonight!!!

So...RC High Density rod is on my mind! I figure this little Lady is about 5 to 7 lbs right now!

Thanks ALL
Build ON!:thumbsup:


----------



## nostromorolls

*Need Input ALL Landmaster Fans...*

















Found the remains of a 1/16 Tamiya Flac Panzer Gepard model I had in one of my Scrap Bins...yes Scrap bin!

Some of the hull details, upper hatch area, and vets and such are all going to be used...However - the Main radar in the front of the AA Turret - 

"Is it to much for the top of this MODEL???"

YES - NO ???

All comments WELCOMED!!!!


----------



## Chrisisall

Stay true to the movie vehicle is all!


----------



## nostromorolls

*Agreed*

but...

there are limitations to 1976 abilities...

and 2015 fabrication WONDERS..... I want this model to be all that it can be to what we have accepted to be....WOW

am I making Sense????


----------



## nostromorolls

*Landmaster II Continues...*

Imagination is the key

Memories are like dreams at times...and I see more in this project than just the "STAY TRUE"...

I'm the Builder of the Emmerich, The First Battlestar...I have never heard an Ill word about that build...Nor do I think I will on this once she is complete.

Progress continues...


----------



## Xenodyssey

Enjoying seeing the new work. Don't think putting radar in from of the missile pack would work. On top might be better if you're doing a next generation Landmaster.


----------



## nostromorolls

*Thanks...*

Yes the radar is too much - need to build a 1/20 scale Rocket launcher.

I do have more dev pics...will try to get them up tomorrow!


----------



## nostromorolls

*The Start of the DIO...Landmaster II*

Here is the start of the structure for the corner of the base!

I have a confession...the wheels...tires on this model came from a dollar store toy...THEY only have the tred pattern in ONE Direction - so guess what...

The pattern for the tires is BACKWARDS on one side of the Landmaster - so...build a base and DISTRACT your eye!!!

I hate being a SERIOUS Model Builder...LMFAO


----------



## nostromorolls

*Landmaster II Continues...*

Almost ready for paint!!!

A bit more work on the skin - steel for the outer supports for the wheels...

and I can start putting all this together.


----------



## Dyonisis

Pretty cool! It takes away from the clean look of the original, but this is your model, so do what you want to it. It's easy enough to find some cotton fabric, and glue the ribs inside it with epoxy where they would be on the original. Epoxy the fabric to the inside walls, and use a slinky for the spring mechanism inside that. Just glue a couple of walls reduced, or a little bit removed from the edge of the plastic so that the slinky will allow the same movement, but this will allow enough inside so that you can glue the fabric to something as well. Maybe this will help you in your search to make this as close to the real thing as possible. If not, maybe on the next build. 

~ Chris ​


----------



## Xenodyssey

Could easily be the Landmaster after it had been refitted in Albany.

Are you going to have any figures with it? That open hatch on the top begs for a figure. Mine had Dominique Sanda in the shower, not that you see her without a dentist mirror.


----------



## Dyonisis

Xenodyssey said:


> Could easily be the Landmaster after it had been refitted in Albany.
> 
> Are you going to have any figures with it? That open hatch on the top begs for a figure. Mine had Dominique Sanda in the shower, not that you see her without a dentist mirror.


Obviously she didn't give a damn for her own naked body from the search I did on her! Not naughty, or risque - just outright sleazy! Sad..... 

Anyway, I didn't think about figures. How hard would it be to make the likenesses of Jan Michael Vincent, and George Peppard?


----------

